# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Mit dem Wakeboard durch Bangkok

## schorschilia

Alltagsproblem: Da sind doch tatsächlich wieder einmal die schwimmenden Märkte in Bangkok verstopft. Nichts geht mehr, alles überflutet, kein Durchkommen. 
Zum Glück hat Extremsportler Dominik Gührs sein Wakeboard dabei.

Denn mit seinem schwimmenden Mini-Floss gelingt es dem Münchener spielend leicht, all die schmalen Seitengassen des Wasser-Areals zu durchqueren. 




https://www.rap-n-blues.com/dominik-...p+and+Blues%29

----------


## wein4tler

Ja ist den das die Possibility. Unglaublich was der Kerl da für Artistik macht.

----------

